

Bacon mania - zacharyvoase
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon_mania

======
mast
Why post this here? Just yesterday the OECD (Organization for Economic Co-
operation and Development) released a report
([http://www.oecd.org/document/35/0,3343,en_21571361_44315115_...](http://www.oecd.org/document/35/0,3343,en_21571361_44315115_46064099_1_1_1_1,00.html))
that shows how over weight our populations are becoming. Maybe its time to
start taking some responsibility for the food we eat and its affects on our
health.

